# Can I put a leather strap on the Cartier Tank Francaise?



## khoalety

My wife just bought a Cartier Tank Francaise (W51008Q3). She loves it but she also wants to wear it with the leather strap every now and then, but the salesperson said it can't be done. Could someone verify this for me? Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Slant

From looking at this photo from the Internet the bracelet looks to be attached to the case with just regular spring bars so I don't see why you can't swap out the bracelet for a leather strap. Should look great with a blue alligator like their Tank Basculante.


----------



## khoalety

Thanks, Slant! I haven't never seen a watch with the screws right around the spring bars??? So you think if I unscrew the screw on both sides, that should be OK? Yes, I thought the blue leather from the other Catier seems like a great choice.  I will call up a Cartier boutique tomorrow to find out the size for the leather strap. 15mm, maybe for the small size Tank Francais if anyone knows offhand? Thanks.


----------



## Slant

I would think you wouldn't need to do anything to those screws in the middle of the end links but I could be wrong. I would work it just like any other solid end links and try depressing the ends of the spring bars first (without unscrewing those screws) and see if it works.

15mm sounds about right, at least that's what it says on Jomashop  If you want to go genuine Cartier alligator last I checked it was $350 CAD for the strap alone with no tang buckle. I would definitely spring for the Cartier tang buckle though even if you decide to go with a generic strap.


----------



## khoalety

Let me open up the box later to look at the bottom for the bracelet to see the location of the screws. I own an Omega and I paid about $400 for the leather strap and $350 for the deployment clasp. It is expensive... my mistake was I bought the regular length strap instead of the short version (not even sure if that strap has a short version or not). Anyway, the clasp moved over a lot instead in the middle of the bottom of my wrist. I wonder if women strap from Cartier has short version or not, since my wife has smaller wrists as well.  I want to find out the color selections and all to see what my wife wants. If she doesn't care much for the colors then I will get her the generic strap from Hirsch to save tons of money.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## khoalety

Hi Slant! I called up the Chicago Boutique and they told me that replacing it with the leather strap is possible. The only problem is, their website doesn't show the leather strap selection and the closest place to check it out is 5 hours away in Chicago. You can't even order over the phone. They only stock black and some brown color only. Other colors they will ship to you. I wonder if you or someone knows where I can order online or suggestions of alternative brand that goes well with this watch? Thanks!


----------



## ohenry2

khoalety said:


> Hi Slant! I called up the Chicago Boutique and they told me that replacing it with the leather strap is possible. The only problem is, their website doesn't show the leather strap selection and the closest place to check it out is 5 hours away in Chicago. You can't even order over the phone. They only stock black and some brown color only. Other colors they will ship to you. I wonder if you or someone knows where I can order online or suggestions of alternative brand that goes well with this watch? Thanks!


Hi check out westminster watch co . Cartier alligator & croc straps in blue for about half the price


----------

